# Prayers for my brother in law



## TNJAKE (Dec 6, 2020)

Howdy folks please keep my brother in law, his wife and kids in y'all's prayers. They have all had covid for a few days. BIL was just admitted to hospital with severe double pneumonia. Doctors are saying the likelihood of putting him on a ventilator is high. His wife is very sick as well but at home. He's alone in the hospital. Appreciate any prayers sent up. He's a good dude. Stay safe and don't take any un-needed risks


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sorry to hear this Jake. I'm not overly religious, but will say a prayer for you BIL and his wife.

Chris


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 6, 2020)

Sending some good karma from out west.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 6, 2020)

Prayers for your brother in law and his family! Our thoughts also go out to you and your family. 

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 6, 2020)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way Jake, hoping for the best. RAY


----------



## Millberry (Dec 6, 2020)

You all are in my prayers Jake


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 6, 2020)

Prayers Jake.....it just sucks the way all this stuff is. When going through something like this and have to be alone. Prayers for the rest of the family too. Its hard not to be with him right now and not knowing whats going on.


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 6, 2020)

Sorry my friend.  Hoping for the best for both of them.  This virus is no joke.


----------



## 3-2-1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Hope your brother in law recovers and is home soon, Covid is no joke! Stay safe out there and do your part to help everyone including oneself.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm very sorry to hear this Jake. Hoping for the best.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 6, 2020)

Hate to hear this, prayers sent till no longer needed


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 6, 2020)

Prayers sent.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 6, 2020)

I can tell ya.....Hospitals everywhere are running at max capacity. Its scary that so many folks are in the hospital and more waiting in the ER for rooms. My daughter in West Virginia just got over a mild case of COVID. She said it was worse than any flu she has ever had. Prayers for your family brother.
Jim


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 6, 2020)

Good vibes sent from up here, north in Canada,  to your family and all of you guys down South..
Stay safe...


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 6, 2020)

Sorry to hear that jake hoping everything works out, will say a prayer.


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 6, 2020)

Sorry to hear this Jake will keep them in prayer. Do they have children? Could we send you some gift cards for gifts for them or something?


----------



## Blues1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sending up a prayer brother.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 6, 2020)

Tha


smokin peachey said:


> Sorry to hear this Jake will keep them in prayer. Do they have children? Could we send you some gift cards for gifts for them or something?


Thank you peachey they are pretty blessed and live an abundant life so that's not needed. Thanks for the offer. Just prayers please


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 6, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Tha
> 
> Thank you peachey they are pretty blessed and live an abundant life so that's not needed. Thanks for the offer. Just prayers please


Ok that’s a blessing. Will keep them in prayer.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sending prayers for your Brother in Law and his Family.  Hoping for the best.  Please keep us posted.
We are truly living in uncertain times, never been through anything like this before.  My BIL and his wife in Texas have had it for almost 2 weeks now, still treating at home, so we are hoping it gets better asap.  2 weeks ago we didn't know anyone personally that had it, now we know 5.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 6, 2020)

Jake, sending your BIL and his family a library of prayers and an army of angels. I hope and pray everyone recovers quickly.

Ray


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 6, 2020)

Prayers to your family.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 6, 2020)

Sending some positive energy that way


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 6, 2020)

You and they are in our thoughts and prayers, Jake.


----------



## JCAP (Dec 6, 2020)

Prayers sent for your BIL and entire family. Hope for a thorough recovery.


----------



## robrpb (Dec 6, 2020)

I have prayed for your BIL and his family, as well as you and your family. May you all experience the peace and comfort of the Lord and may the doctors and staff have wisdom to treat them.


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sending prayers and good thoughts their way.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 6, 2020)

Positive thoughts Jake . I truly hope it all works in Their favor . Thoughts with the Hospital staff as well .


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 6, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Do they have children? Could we send you some gift cards for gifts for them or something?



I was 100% with Peachy and thinking the exact same thoughts until I read your reply Jake. Thank God they at least have resources to fight this horrible mess that we are experiencing. My heart and prayers go out to you and your family. Hoping for full and speedy recovery. As others have asked, please keep us posted. A lot of us here are sort of a large extended family and we feel the pain you're feeling....and this is scary as Hell.

Robert


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 6, 2020)

Thanks everyone. They started him on remdisivir and some sort of experimental treatment to go along with it


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 6, 2020)

Hope it works well for him... a friend of ours dad was admitted to hospital this past week with pneumonia and tested positive for covid. They gave him remdisivir also, he is doing quite a bit better now.

Ryan


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 6, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers to your family Jake.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 6, 2020)

Prayers sent Jake.


----------



## Dwgwnr1969 (Dec 6, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Howdy folks please keep my brother in law, his wife and kids in y'all's prayers. They have all had covid for a few days. BIL was just admitted to hospital with severe double pneumonia. Doctors are saying the likelihood of putting him on a ventilator is high. His wife is very sick as well but at home. He's alone in the hospital. Appreciate any prayers sent up. He's a good dude. Stay safe and don't take any un-needed risks


Will keep them in my thoughts and prayers for sure


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 6, 2020)

Prayers sent we already know he's a good dude. Hopefully these newer treatments help a lot


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 6, 2020)

Jake, is this the same BIL who gave you the Scrambler?


----------



## Jabiru (Dec 6, 2020)

Hope he gets well soon, that remdisivir @ 500ml per hour seems like a lot, hope it works for him.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 6, 2020)

This really sucks, Jake.  Prayers sent for both your BIL and his family and you and yours.  Afraid there's not much we can do to help, but pray.
Gary


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 7, 2020)

Saying more prayers and hoping the treatments help fairly quickly. Being in the hospital alone really sucks and if being put on a vent even more so because you loose those days altogether or at least I did earlier this year when I had to be in by myself and they put me on a vent after emergency surgery.  When they took me off the vent I couldn't remember anything for a bit and still no memory of the three and a half days I spent on the vent. Not sure how but these hospitals should be required to allow at least one person in there with you to know what the heck is going on and what they are doing. Talking to the nurses and or doctors on the phone didn't seem to get my wife much good info and she is a nurse so not like they were speaking a foreign language to her.
Hopefully he recovers quickly and can get out of there fast.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 7, 2020)

Prayers sent Jake.
Hoping for a good outcome!
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 7, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Jake, is this the same BIL who gave you the Scrambler?


Yes sir


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 7, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Howdy folks please keep my brother in law, his wife and kids in y'all's prayers. They have all had covid for a few days. BIL was just admitted to hospital with severe double pneumonia. Doctors are saying the likelihood of putting him on a ventilator is high. His wife is very sick as well but at home. He's alone in the hospital. Appreciate any prayers sent up. He's a good dude. Stay safe and don't take any un-needed risks


That's really sad.  Best wishes and prayers to you and yours Jake.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 7, 2020)

Wow so sad prayers are done. Sure hope everything works out.

Warren


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 7, 2020)

Jake,

I am very sorry to hear this.
We'll keep your BIL and his family in our prayers.  

Stuart


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 7, 2020)

Sending prayers his way man and hoping for the best!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 7, 2020)

Jake there is no like needed on this but thanks. Just hoping all goes well especially at this time of the year.

Warren


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 7, 2020)

I am so sorry to hear about your BIL and his family.... Prayers sent... I wish them all a speedy recovery....


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 7, 2020)

I can relate to seriousness.
I had pneumonia exactly 7 years ago and it took a long to recover.

Added to my list.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 7, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> I can relate to seriousness.
> I had pneumonia exactly 7 years ago and it took a long to recover.
> 
> Added to my list.



I can see where your coming from wife had it in July was a hard struggle but she beat it. They swore she had covic after 3 clear test they changed their minds.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2020)

So sorry to hear, Jake!!  Many Prayers coming from Macungie!!
One of My Buddies just got it a couple days ago too----The guy who hosted our Beth Steel Picnic for many years. He's about 76 years old. Hard to believe some are still calling this Mess a Hoax!!! Definitely Real.
Stay safe the rest of you---Please!!

Bear


----------



## nimrod (Dec 7, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Howdy folks please keep my brother in law, his wife and kids in y'all's prayers. They have all had covid for a few days. BIL was just admitted to hospital with severe double pneumonia. Doctors are saying the likelihood of putting him on a ventilator is high. His wife is very sick as well but at home. He's alone in the hospital. Appreciate any prayers sent up. He's a good dude. Stay safe and don't take any un-needed risks


Wishing your family a speedy recovery. They are in our prayers.


----------



## texomakid (Dec 7, 2020)

Yes sir, in our thoughts and passing all our good vibes to you.


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 7, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers for your family and everyone who is dealing with it! From what you have said here he seems like one hellova guy.


----------



## poacherjoe (Dec 8, 2020)

Prayers sent Jake !!


----------



## sandyut (Dec 8, 2020)

Sending thoughts and pray my friend!  Sorry to be late to the thread.  

covid is a horrible thing.  its getting close to home for all of us now.  I read 1 in 22 Americans have had it.  I had to be tested because one of my employees came to work and then tested positive.  Thankfully that was a near miss.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 8, 2020)

sandyut said:


> Sending thoughts and pray my friend!  Sorry to be late to the thread.
> 
> covid is a horrible thing.  its getting close to home for all of us now.  I read 1 in 22 Americans have had it.  I had to be tested because one of my employees came to work and then tested positive.  Thankfully that was a near miss.


Thanks bud. BIL isn't doing very well and to make matters worse wife was sent home from school today after one of her students tested positive. We have been tested 4x, quarantined and negative all times but this one is a little closer to home as my wife has been in very close contact with the little girl. Now I'm in my own head about it wondering if one of us will end up like our bil. Scary times


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 8, 2020)

Sorry to hear this Jake.  Scary times for sure.  You have to get out of your own head about it as that won't solve anything.  I'm assuming you and your Family have to get tested again?  Praying for all of you.  
My BIl and his wife just got over it after 2-3 weeks down in Texas.  They were able to heal at home with a huge amount of meds daily.  They're both over 60.  Stay positive, cause that's really the best thing you can do, and keep us posted.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 8, 2020)

You got my prayers and best wishes for your BIL and your family in entirety.  This stuff is like Russian Roulette and besides doing my part I will hope that more and more people come around to treating it as serious as it is and definitely can be.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 8, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Sorry to hear this Jake.  Scary times for sure.  You have to get out of your own head about it as that won't solve anything.  I'm assuming you and your Family have to get tested again?  Praying for all of you.
> My BIl and his wife just got over it after 2-3 weeks down in Texas.  They were able to heal at home with a huge amount of meds daily.  They're both over 60.  Stay positive, cause that's really the best thing you can do, and keep us posted.


Testing in the morning. Found out about the quarantine tonight after wife got home from the parents of the little girl. Hard to not think about the worst


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 8, 2020)

Sorry to hear about the BiL, Jake.

Get pneumonia vaccinations to help lessen the scrambles in your head.
Research from the 1919 Spanish flu pandemic revealed more people died from pneumonia.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 8, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Testing in the morning. Found out about the quarantine tonight after wife got home from the parents of the little girl. Hard to not think about the worst


That's true.  My wife's company has had them working from home since March.  She and a few others have to go in 2-3 times per month.  1 coworker got the covid last month and had to stay home for 2 weeks.  We were worried because my wife had been in distant contact with her a week before she got it.  Luckily she got tested and was negative.  But the heartache you go through waiting and worrying is terrible.  While it really doesn't solve anything, it's a necessary evil.  Hoping you get the best possible results as fast as possible.


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 8, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Sorry to hear about the BiL, Jake.
> 
> Get pneumonia vaccinations to help lessen the scrambles in your head.
> Research from the 1919 Spanish flu pandemic revealed more people died from pneumonia.


I think this is a different pneumonia from the type the vaccines address.

Hang in there.  Hoping for the best for your brother in law and hoping you and your wife avoiding it as well.    It is a scary time and it sure gets real when one gets it or someone close gets it.  If there is anything I can do pm me.  I got the I survived badge.


----------



## forktender (Dec 8, 2020)

Sad, prayers sent.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 9, 2020)

We are here for you Friend


----------



## 73saint (Dec 9, 2020)

Sending prayers and good vibes your way, TN...


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 10, 2020)

Still praying Jake hopefully the brother in law starts improving very soon. As for being exposed don't drive yourself nuts with it my wife is an RN in the emergency department and they get exposed constantly. They wear N95 or better masks and if they know they are taking care of a covid patient wear some other protective equipment but they aren't in hazmat suits or anything. They get patients almost daily that tell them no I haven't been exposed till they start treating them then get told they've had a positive test. So the entire staff has been and are exposed almost every shift and are all concerned about getting it and passing it their families. While a few have gotten it the majority have not and those that have don't know for sure if it was from work. A lot of them are using a different bathroom then the rest of the family and as soon as they get home go into it and take a shower and keep their uniforms away from the rest of the family's and wash them by themselves. No one else uses that bathroom so hopefully if anything they were wearing was exposed it stays in there  hopefully oh shoes stay outside. 
My point being do what you can to prevent exposure and be concerned if exposed but don't drive yourself nuts a lot of people are exposed and don't get it.


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 14, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> That's true.  My wife's company has had them working from home since March.  She and a few others have to go in 2-3 times per month.  1 coworker got the covid last month and had to stay home for 2 weeks.  We were worried because my wife had been in distant contact with her a week before she got it.  Luckily she got tested and was negative.  But the heartache you go through waiting and worrying is terrible.  While it really doesn't solve anything, it's a necessary evil.  Hoping you get the best possible results as fast as possible.



The waiting is the worst I think, aside from having a bad case of it. Had to get my little guy checked a few days before his 1st birthday in November, then waited almost 6 days (weekend included) for a result. Crazy how college and NFL teams can get an instant result before a game but people have to wait to hear about themselves or family.


----------



## WV_Crusader (Dec 15, 2020)

Prayers brother!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 15, 2020)

WV_Crusader said:


> Prayers brother!


Thanks bud forgot to update. He got out of hospital yesterday. Too soon if you ask me but I understand bass are limited right now. At home with an oxygen tank. Oxygen level at 80. He's pretty sick but definitely could be worse


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 15, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks bud forgot to update. He got out of hospital yesterday. Too soon if you ask me but I understand bass are limited right now. At home with an oxygen tank. Oxygen level at 80. He's pretty sick but definitely could be worse


Thanks for the update Jake.  Sometimes home healing is better.  Continuing to Pray.


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 15, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks bud forgot to update. He got out of hospital yesterday. Too soon if you ask me but I understand bass are limited right now. At home with an oxygen tank. Oxygen level at 80. He's pretty sick but definitely could be worse


That's good news.  Recovery will take a while but improving slowly is the key.  My case wasn't nearly as bad and it was 6 weeks before I was able to say I was recovered.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 15, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> That's good news.  Recovery will take a while but improving slowly is the key.  My case wasn't nearly as bad and it was 6 weeks before I was able to say I was recovered.


Yeah it's gonna be a while for him as well. He's trying to go full throttle like nothing happened. Can barely talk on the phone. I'm like "woah man you have an oxygen tank and have to breathe through a sentence just relax a while" hope he will chill. He was a covid naysayer before he got sick. Think he's trying to salvage that. Just want him to be ok


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 15, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Yeah it's gonna be a while for him as well. He's trying to go full throttle like nothing happened. Can barely talk on the phone. I'm like "woah man you have an oxygen tank and have to breathe through a sentence just relax a while" hope he will chill. He was a covid naysayer before he got sick. Think he's trying to salvage that. Just want him to be ok



He really needs to let his body decide when its ready.  I know a couple of others who thought they could hit the ground running who soon discovered that.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 15, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> He really needs to let his body decide when its ready.  I know a couple of others who thought they could hit the ground running who soon discovered that.


That's what worries me. I don't think he was ready to leave the hospital anyway. Afraid he will land himself back there but in worse shape


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 16, 2020)

That is great news that he's home. He will need to take it easy for a bit and let his lungs heal but probably feels a whole lot better being home. Hospitals usually aren't the best place to get rest seems when I've been in about every time you start to sleep somebody comes in for something and with them being so full with covid cases I'm sure it's even worse now. Hopefully they sent a 50-100' oxygen hose with the machine so he can move around the house and still wear it if not send me a PM and we'll get him one. If his O2 saturation is in the 80's he really should be using the oxygen.  About all you can do is try to talk him into taking it easy for a bit longer to let the body continue to heal it seems with this stuff that takes awhile but sure is a lot better news than a couple weeks ago. Will continue to pray for him and family hopefully a full recovery in time.


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 16, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks bud forgot to update. He got out of hospital yesterday. Too soon if you ask me but I understand bass are limited right now. At home with an oxygen tank. Oxygen level at 80. He's pretty sick but definitely could be worse



Being home is great, but not with O2 at 80%, especially for the Monty Python black knight types   
(presume that “80” is with a pulse oximeter which is pretty bad , not arterial measure mm Hg at discharge, which is just low end of normal)

let’s hope his family can tie him down and avoid prolonging the recovery even more, let alone a relapse


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 16, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Being home is great, but not with O2 at 80%, especially for the Monty Python black knight types
> (presume that “80” is with a pulse oximeter which is pretty bad , not arterial measure mm Hg at discharge, which is just low end of normal)
> 
> let’s hope his family can tie him down and avoid prolonging the recovery even more, let alone a relapse


Pulse ox yes


----------



## schlotz (Dec 16, 2020)

My prayers are with them for a speedy recovery!


----------



## WV_Crusader (Dec 16, 2020)

My prayers are still with you all my friend!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 16, 2020)

That sucks Jake.  Hope for the best when your wife tests.  She's young enough that she should be OK even if she does test positive--it's only us Old Farts that generally don't do so well.
Prayers for the Mrs going out.
Gary


----------

